# Setting up a remote network cam to monitor wildlife



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

A part networking, part general set up question: 

I want to set up a remote streaming webcam overlooking a waterhole in a Zambian national park and wanted to hear what the experts thought the best approach would be. 

I was thinking of a network cam that was standalone (not needing a PC to connect to) since that would save a lot of power (planning to use a solar panel). 

As far as the internet connection is concerned: a VSAT satellite dish works at the main lodge with decent speeds but the webcam location would be few kilometres away... Is a new dish necessary or is there some new tech (WiMAX?) that could save a lot of cash?
Thanks


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know about you but I personally do not know of any cameras that operate on anything except Ethernet and Wi-Fi. That dish by your description provides internet service to the lodge. It can not be reused unless you connect the camera to the lodges network somehow. You will need to fill me in on the technologies that are available to you since by the sound of it you can use professional grade technologies and equipment if required.


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

No unfourtunately I haven't found anything on other types of cameras, I was kind of hoping someone here would be able to direct me to any if they existed. But I guess they don't.

Yes the dish provides the internet service and is connected to a wireless router that covers most of the lodge area. That's basically the set up (though you've probably worked that out), what do you mean by what technologies are available? when it comes to hardware I'm sure I could get anything I needed here (am in sweden at the moment). 

The network services are limited in the area, I've recently found out that WiMax isn't availabe, I doubt 3G has arrived yet (if it was there, would it be fast enough to stream video?). As far as I understand the only option is this VSAT dish thing.

Ideally, what would examples of these "professional grade technologies" be?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

WiMax is still experimental in one area of the United States. Don't expect it in Sweden. 3G is possible in your area if you can get a cell phone provider to actually sell you the service. Streaming on 3G is considered borderline because if the provider offers anything below 3mbps upload then you can't stream to even one user unless you reduce the quality. Connecting the modem for 3G might also be difficult because most are USB based. The easiest setup is probably a new dish.

Professional grade equipment are the stuff most normal people can't buy. Examples are Cisco routers and switches. Another example is the long distance dishes you can see here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.11_non-standard_equipment


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry i meant i'm in sweden at the moment (and so could get hold of pretty much any hardware) but the webcam will be set up in zambia (not much to see in sweden!). Surprisingly WiMax is available in Lusaka (Zambian capital city) as far as i'm aware, but not out where I would need it. 3G I understand is virtually non-existent in the country. 

I've also double checked the locations (now they want 2 webcams)... One is only 500m from the lodge, though over a small ridge and a fairly thick ebony grove. The other site is about 1km away, sort of LOS, though maybe a mast would b needed...

Thanks for the info, so it seems that with such devices I could extend the range of the wifi to include the sites i want, that just leaves the type of camera best for this sort of thing. I suppose it depends on the bandwidth that I eventually get at the site but I can't find that out until I'm there, and if I'm there then I can't get a camera (it's in the middle of nowhere!).

To power it the only option I can see is the system the rest of the camp uses - solar panels, car batteries and inverters...


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Well for the 500m one you could try 802.11n. Wireless camera at that site and a wireless router in the lodge. The only catch is that you need to find a camera and router that actually support 802.11n because the current equipment that I know is still experimental but catches on well to many consumers. Also it might require a wireless repeater if the signal strength conditions are not correct. The 1km you would need to run long Ethernet cables with wired repeaters every 100m or 802.11n with 1 or 2 wireless repeaters. The Ethernet cabling would need to be heavy duty or water prof. Other than that you would have to get a dish to dish (LOS required between dishes) or dish to satellite connection. 

Getting a satellite internet connection at the 1km cameras site will probably be the easiest method to install and maintain. The only catch is that you should request a static IP.


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok cool I didn't know about that static IP thing.. that's interesting. Ethernet cables aren't an option for this area, elephants and things would break them/other animals would dig them up. 

I've been discussing it with other people and someone suggested that I could save a lot of money and hassle if I give up the live streaming and have a better quality cam and two hard drives which get switched everyday. So then I would just stream the actual file from the camp on a 24hr delay...


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

nice project!

some questions...
-do you want/need remote control of the camera?
-want audio feed as well? 
-how about bidirectional audio (so you can talk to anyone at the site)?
-daylight or 24hr coverage?
-how much power is available from the solar panel?
-what level of video quality do you expect?
(ie: 320x240, 640x480, HD, etc.. resolution).

just off the top, here's a couple examples of what can be done.

1. using Wireless n day/night network cameras (detachable antenna model) and a patch antenna mounted in the horn of a Ku band home satellite dish should be able to transmit several kilometers.

2. using long range analog wireless cameras (like television broadcast) with high gain directional antenna should transmit 5 kilometers or more.

At the base camp a single computer/antenna package can receive the signals and relay through the VSAT.

(note: those 2 links are just examples, tonnes of choices available.)


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Stu_computer the directional antenna signal would have to go through a multitude of rather solid objects. I don't really think that would work so well. The main issue with the requested setup is the long range combined with medium/high bandwidth and terrain.

bwana_shmane do you seriously want to drive out there every day? The setup will be easy but maintenance time will skyrocket.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> sort of LOS, though maybe a mast would b needed...


can't leave the equipment at ground level, too much risk of damage, so put up a mast for the video cam; solar panels; antenna; (small windmill generator :grin. and with a mast at base camp the los likely not a problem.


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

some questions...
-do you want/need remote control of the camera?

Yes

-want audio feed as well? 

Yes

-how about bidirectional audio (so you can talk to anyone at the site)?

No that's not so important for wildlife watching but may be useful if I'm going to start setting up anti poaching cams as well. Would be so funny to see the look on the a poacher's face as he takes aim and hears: "put down your weapon, we have you surrounded!" lol

-daylight or 24hr coverage?

that analogue cam looks good with IR LEDs, I wouldn't like to interfere too much with the environment. 

-how much power is available from the solar panel?

Plenty I think if the cam is 12V by 1.5A then 18W and I can get them at different sizes 75W would be the biggest I would be comfortable putting out there. 

-what level of video quality do you expect?
(ie: 320x240, 640x480, HD, etc.. resolution).

Of course the highest possible with the bandwidth.. I did a very unscientific test with my digital camera and found that the frame rate also affects the quality significantly, and the higher the resolution the lower frame rate I'll be able to send presumably.. If thats a correct assesment, what do you suggest is the best combination keeping in mind that the VSAT doesn't have huge bandwidth?


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

zerofire guests at the lodge get driven to or passed the sites everyday so the actual picking up of the hard drive wouldn't be a problem but yes, it will add to the list of daily chores in an already busy environment. 

Also remote panning and zooming is a feature that would really be great if possible.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

the nice thing is this is all modular so what can be done is very versatile and easily changeable.

here are some options for starters...

-locations to base camp in hi-def and archived to files on base computer, (specified size/timestamp).

-VSAT can be used sparingly because archived files can be transmitted in mere minutes, also can be scheduled for trans during low use hours etc...

-with the hard drives now in terabyte (TB) range and fairly inexpensive, nice option of several days backup in event VSAT not available. local attendants can also do back up on dvd at their leisure.
(with 3 spare external drives in rotation they can clone the archive drive and mail the external drive to you every week so you can do whatever long term storage you might have in mind--nice option if VSAT suddenly goes out of service.)

-VSAT trans, again you can do yourself...in example the camp computer as server sends a simple webpage showing all locations as jpg images with 30 second updates. the jpgs could link to streaming video of user selectable resolutions. very low overall bandwith use since is on demand.

-Or can use any/all combinations of Video Surveillance Software. (here's something to play with :grin
ScreenStream Screen Broadcasting Software and BroadCam Video Streaming Software

since you (remotely) control the camp computer you can have it do what you want, and when you want.

-if your cost comparisons allow upgrading, i suggest the 40 Watt Solar Energy Kits as the minimum--gives you a comfort zone, (and possible future additions ie: additional ir lighting; or another cam; Also remote panning and zooming :smile.

can also video feed to the lodge so guests can see what's happening in real time.


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

Some very good ideas there thanks! though mailing the drive to me every week wouldn't work since the Zambian postal service is very hit and miss!

What did you mean by:"since you (remotely) control the camp computer you can have it do what you want, and when you want."?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

There was nothing about the mail in earlier posts. What where you referring to?


----------



## bwana_shmane (Jul 28, 2009)

Stu_computer said:


> the nice thing is this is all modular so what can be done is very versatile and easily changeable.
> 
> here are some options for starters...
> 
> (with 3 spare external drives in rotation they can clone the archive drive and *mail the external drive to you every week so you can do whatever long term storage you might have in mind*--nice option if VSAT suddenly goes out of service.)


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry missed that. You could just go out there yourself every week instead if you want.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

bwana_shmane said:


> What did you mean by:"since you (remotely) control the camp computer you can have it do what you want, and when you want."?


Remote Desktop is built into current versions of windows. Also, there are commercial, (and freeware), applications available that do this as well.



> Zambian postal service is very hit and miss!


fedx, ups, whatever works best...


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think Fedex or UPS works out there. If he is lucky he might have DHL but that's it.


----------

